
What we can and need to change to keep climate change low – the scientist view - doener
https://media.ccc.de/v/36c3-10991-science_for_future
======
AlexanderDhoore
On youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGyLCl757OM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGyLCl757OM)

(Because ccc.de is a bit slow atm)

